# Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4



## Malagacosta (15. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist er, der ultimative Hornhechtfiletierer
von Manuel Schmidtke


So, nun habt Ihr aber lange genug ausgeharrt und sollt, nach einer kurzen Anmerkung, von mir belohnt werden: Ich stelle dieses Teil *nicht* her und vertreibe es auch *nicht*. Ich kenne *weder* den Hersteller *noch* den Vertreter. Ich kenne keine Bezugsquellen, außer den kleinen Angelladen und den genannten Porzellanladen und vor allen Dingen verdiene ich *kein* Geld damit!! Es sei denn, der Hersteller oder Vertreiber zahlt mir für diesen Artikel nachträglich eine Prämie, sollte er überhaupt jemals davon erfahren. Meine Intension ist einzig die Weitergabe von Fachwissen an Gleichgesinnte mit Spaß am Angeln und/oder Kochen.
Und übrigens, solltet ihr in einem Laden, in Dänemark oder gar in Deutschland nach einem HORNHECHTFILETIERGERÄT fragen, halten Euch die meisten für übergeschnappt oder sogar für blöde. Das könnt ihr mir wirklich glauben! 

Und: Das Filetieren mit dem Teil habe ich mir selbst beigebracht, das heißt mit blutenden Verletzungen hart erarbeitet. Es sieht zwar leicht aus, muss aber deshalb nicht richtig sein. Eventuelle Nachahmer handeln auf eigene Gefahr.

So und nun viel Spaß.
Das Filmchen ist ein Unikat und ohne meine ausdrückliche Zustimmung *nicht* anderweitig zu verwenden!!

Hier sollte jetzt das Filmchen erscheinen. Klappt leider nicht, deshalb ist er im Anhang. (hoffentlich)

Anklicken und am Besten mit Windows Media Player öffnen und dann größer aufziehen.

Das war jetzt für die Ungläubigen, die immer erst alles sehen wollen, bevor sie es glauben können.

Zum besseren Verständnis folgt noch eine Fortsetzung in einzelnen Bildern, nur Geduld!

Gruß Malagacosta#h

Leider wurde das Filmchen nicht geladen!!
Versuche es noch einmal.
Hat wieder nicht geklappt! Hinweis: "youtube" einfach 1841616 eingeben.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## MarioDD (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

na dann machs doch so:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HfVcBJvRFB4

oder so:

http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=148&Itemid=174


----------



## petipet (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*



MarioDD schrieb:


> na dann machs doch so:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HfVcBJvRFB4
> 
> ...


 

Danke MarioDD und Malagacosta. Nettes Filmchen. Tja, da staunt der Fachmann und der Laie wundert sich. Es gibt immer etwas neues im Board zu entdecken. Nicht schlecht, das Teil.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Habe bisher nur den Film gesehen...schönes "Bauwerk" #6

Den Bericht lese ich mir dann morgen komplett auf der Arbeit durch...da ist mehr Zeit


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

So, Planänderung....Super geschrieben, besonders der Vergleich mit der blauen Mauricius :q
Danke für die Mühe, ist sicherlich ne Bereicherung fürs Board #6


----------



## Malagacosta (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Hallo MarioDD,
danke für´s verlinken. Irgendwann schaff ich das auch noch!! Bin leider nicht der Profi. Ich werde es aber im letzten Teil probieren ob ich das auch kann. 
Das Filetieren mit dem Messer in dem anderen Link kannte ich schon. Das habe ich früher öfter mal probiert, hat aber wegen mangelnder Erfahrung ewig gedauert, so das ich zufrieden bin mit meinem Filetiergerät zu arbeiten.

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## MarioDD (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

ich muss als ehemaliger Küstenbewohner und Hornhechtjäger ehrlicherweise gestehen, das ich die Kumpels bisher so wie sie waren (natürlich ohne Kopf) in die Pfanne gehauen habe.
Ich warte mal das nächste Frühjahr in Stralsund/Dranske ab und werde mich dann mal dem filetiern der Hornies widmen.

@ Malagacosta
du brauchst bei youtube nur den Link kopieren und hier einfügen...


----------



## Malagacosta (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Hallo MarioDD,
das ist ja wirklich leicht. Ich habe immer den Link oben aus der Adresszeile kopiert und das hat nicht geklappt. Danke für´s Bescheidsagen. Leider kann ich im Augenblick nicht den 5. und letzten Teil einstellen, weil ich eine Fehlermeldung (fehlende Secruritoken) bekomme. Habe den Webmaster schon informiert und hoffe er kann den Fehler beseitigen. Bis dahin Grüße von
Malagacosta#h


----------



## goeddoek (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Moin Malagacosta #h

1a Bericht - hab mich selten so amüsiert. Du hast echtes Talent zum Schreiben #6
Viele kennen in Dänemark das Gerät, bist wohl an die falschen geraten |uhoh: :q:q

Wenn Du mit dem Begriff "Hornfiskjern" oder "Hornfiskejern" suchst wirst Du einige Anbieter finden.
Viele Angelläden führen die auch.
Ich hab mir das zur Saison auch geholt und finde das klasse :vik:
Noch besser würde mir das gefallen, dass die in den Fischläden haben. Das funktioniert nach dem gleichen Prinzip, nur ist das "Jern" fest am Tisch installiert und der Hornie wird dann rübergezogen.

Kleiner Tipp: wenn Du die Hornies aufgeklappt für kurze Zeit in den Froster legst, geht das noch besser mit dem Flietierer #6


----------



## MarioDD (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

na das hilft doch weiter:

http://www.f-j.dk/shop/fiskegrej-div-53c1.html
#6


----------



## Malagacosta (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Hallo, guten Morgen allerseits.
Vielen Dank für die Komplimente und Hinweise zum Hornhechtfiletierer. Offensichtlich ein Artikel der notwendig war und sehr erstaunlich wie wenig bekannt das Teil wirklich ist. Ich war auf der Insel Mön und auch oben am Öresund in verschiedenen Läden, konnte das Ding aber nirgenwo sehen bzw. erfragen. Mich würde ja vielmehr der Konstrukteur dieses Dingens interessieren, weil ich mir Vorstellen kann, dass der bestimmt noch mehr interessante Dinge erfunden hat. Aber jetzt hat man ja ein konkretes Ziel zum Suchen.

Na, und MarioDD hat es ja sehr schnell gefunden, da werden sich einige Member aber freuen. Allerdings sind fast 40Euronen eine gehörige Summe!! Vielleicht organisiert einer eine Sammelbestellung.

So, und jetzt werde ich noch einmal versuchen den letzten Teil einzustellen. Grüße und Danke aus Berlin#h
Malagacosta


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Na, und MarioDD hat es ja sehr schnell gefunden, da werden sich einige Member aber freuen. Allerdings sind fast 40Euronen eine gehörige Summe!! Vielleicht organisiert einer eine Sammelbestellung.


 
Gute Idee - ein zweites Hornfiskejern ist ja nie weg 
Oder gibt es hier womöglich jemanden, der sowas nachbauen kann.




Malagacosta schrieb:


> So, und jetzt werde ich noch einmal versuchen den letzten Teil einzustellen. Grüße und Danke aus Berlin#h
> Malagacosta



Aber warte nicht so lange damit  :m


----------



## Malagacosta (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Ja, ich noch mal!;+
Leider bekomme ich beim Hochladen der Datei eine Fehlermeldung (fehlendes Secruritytoken) Was immer das ist. Habe schon den Admin um Hilfe gebeten aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Versuche nachher noch einmal mit geteilter Datei, vielleicht klappt es dan. Bin leider kein Pofi-PC-Angler-Mensch.

Bis dann
Malagacosta


----------



## MarioDD (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Ja, ich noch mal!;+
> Leider bekomme ich beim Hochladen der Datei eine Fehlermeldung (fehlendes Secruritytoken) Was immer das ist. Habe schon den Admin um Hilfe gebeten aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Versuche nachher noch einmal mit geteilter Datei, vielleicht klappt es dan. Bin leider kein Pofi-PC-Angler-Mensch.
> 
> Bis dann
> Malagacosta


 
ein Token ist eine Art Schlüssel.
Wahrscheinlich kannst du dich nicht einloggen-ohne das du es weißt.
Versuch dich mal beim Anglerboard abzumelden und wieder neu anzumelden.
Der Token synchronisiert sozusagen deine Anmeldung und weißt deinen Uplaods eine IP Adresse zu.Also im Prinzip sagt er: die Datei, die du gerade hochladen willst gehört dir und ist da und da zu finden. Wenn irgendetwas fehlt-kann er das nicht zuweisen. Vielleicht kannst du den Login mal mit ner falschen Adresse überlisten und sagst ihm, dass du dein Passwort vergessen hast. Dann bekommst du ein neues und alles sollte wieder funzen.


----------



## Malagacosta (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Also MarioDD, vielen Dank für die Tricks, das mit dem Ab-und Anmelden hat auch nicht geklappt. Ich habe jetzt noch einmal die Admins angeschrieben in der Hoffnung, dass ich mal eine Rückmeldung bekomme. Vielleicht machen die alle einen Betriebsausflug|supergri. Na ja, Spaß macht das nicht gerade. Ich versuche jetzt noch mal den Tip mit dem Paßwort. Wenn das auch nicht klappt gibt es, für den Rest, eben eine Weiterempfehlung.
Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## Malagacosta (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Hallo MarioDD,#q
jetzt habe ich alles versucht, was du vorgeschlagen hast! Die Admins haben sich auch nicht gemeldet. Also wer den 5. Teil lesen will, und nicht warten kann, muß dann wohl in den anderen Foren unter meinem Namen suchen. Dort hat das Laden der Datei problemlos geklappt.
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## Rosi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*

Moin Hornhechtfiletierer, der Film ist Klasse! Da muß man ja richtig arbeiten mit dem Gerät. Pass auf, bald gibts die in Deutschland auch, das wird ein Verkaufsschlager. Zusammen mit einer Rezeptesammlung ala Schmidtke.#6
Ich melde hiermit schon mal Bedarf an und kenne auch noch ein paar andere Hornifänger die ganz wild auf so eine Arbeitserleichterung sind. Sehr spannend geschrieben#6


----------



## MarioDD (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 4*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Hallo MarioDD,#q
> jetzt habe ich alles versucht, was du vorgeschlagen hast! Die Admins haben sich auch nicht gemeldet. Also wer den 5. Teil lesen will, und nicht warten kann, muß dann wohl in den anderen Foren unter meinem Namen suchen. Dort hat das Laden der Datei problemlos geklappt.
> Gruß Malagacosta


 

dann schick es mir doch als persönliche Nachricht zu und ich lade es hier hoch.-natürlich dann unter deinen namen


----------

